
Tips for creating a quick start guide - make_it_clear
https://makeitclear.co.uk/10-tips-for-creating-quick-start-guides/
======
make_it_clear
A quick start guide (QSG) is a document that helps the user to get started
with a product or service.

1\. Identify the objective(s)

What problem does your quick start guide help the user to solve? It is
important to identify the objectives before starting to write it.

2\. Show don’t tell

Have you considered imagery and visual indicators? Users may depend on
illustrations or imagery to show them the equipment they should be using and
how to complete the actions.

3\. Define the scenarios

In order to cover and explain everything required to solve the problem, the
guide must consider the user perspective.

4\. Research the user

Do you really know your user? Carrying out research into the user and scenario
will help you to understand their experience.

5\. Assume a low level of understanding

Quick start guides are written to help guide non-technical individuals to a
setup solution. It is best to not assume that a user will understand.

6\. Add headings and timings

Have you clearly separated the steps of your guide? Writing clear, succinct
headings can summarise the step in the process. Adding a time scale can help a
user to accurately estimate the time it will take.

7\. Keep it simple, but descriptive

A QSG guide should be simple and succinct but simultaneously descriptive and
add context where it needs to. Technical language should be avoided wherever
possible.

8\. Be clear and consistent

The design and the language of the guide should be clean and clear, adhering
to the brand tone of voice and optimised for the readability of the guide.

9\. Test with real users

Have you checked that your quick start guide is helpful to the user? User
testing will confirm that the guide solves the problem and fulfils your
objectives without adding to user frustration.

10\. Keep the content up-to-date

Quick start guides are only useful if they are accurate, up to date
representations of the product or service.

